# Grass Weed - White Ball on Top?



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Been scouring all the weed sites and can't seem to pinpoint what this one is, it has a white flower looking thing on the top of each one. It's browning out now as a result of a few Tenacity apps as it was growing alongside some creeping bentgrass and Nimblewill that I was spraying so figured would just spray this as well

Any ideas?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jperm47 possibly green kyllinga.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ah that might be it. It doesn't look tenacity works for post emergence yet it does look like it took a hit with the tenacity. I might just glyphosate it ahead of my partial reno rather than hit it with sedgehammer as it is isolated to an area of my lawn


----------

